# Anyone in the DC are of Maryand



## DaveHawk (Dec 29, 2018)

I like to invite woodworkers to drop by and say hi. Talk shop or and share ideas. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Dec 29, 2018)

I grew up not far from you but that was many years ago. Good to see you back Dave.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm probably not too far, Dave. "Outside the beltway" on the VA side.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Dec 29, 2018)

Tom shop is in Gaithersburg 
Colonial Restoration Studio. Google it and you can get my info


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 29, 2018)

Sent you a short email, Dave.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 29, 2018)

David, my daughter lives in Alexandria so next time I'm down that way, I'd like to stop by. I've built some Fed period style furniture and would like to see what you're doing in the restoration field.


----------



## DaveHawk (Dec 29, 2018)

Sounds good. The 1st part of the year we are getting the contents of a period home. There will be some cool things in here. 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 29, 2018)

DaveHawk said:


> Sounds good. The 1st part of the year we are getting the contents of a period home. There will be some cool things in here.
> Dave


Now I'm excited. Let me know when the contents arrive. The mill work and floors out of the period homes are very special. Are you getting the windows also?


----------



## DaveHawk (Dec 29, 2018)

No just furniture, paintings, trunks and other artifacts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G. (Dec 31, 2018)

I live way down in the sticks of Southern Maryland.
You couldn't pay me enough to drive to Gaithersburg.
On a good day, it takes me about an hour to just get to the Beltway.
On a bad day, forget it.


----------



## DaveHawk (Dec 31, 2018)

Herb G. said:


> I live way down in the sticks of Southern Maryland.
> You couldn't pay me enough to drive to Gaithersburg.
> On a good day, it takes me about an hour to just get to the Beltway.
> On a bad day, forget it.


 Hey Herb I used to hunt down off of Holly Spring road


----------

